
Ask HN: Many GitHub pages unavailable for hours, yet status page is all green - lelf
e. g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;haskell&#x2F;text&#x2F;issues&#x2F;105 has been 500 for at least 17hours (tried from CA,US,FR,NL).<p>So the question is: what are the usual criteria for non-green status pages of popular SAAS?  And how far from is it from what you would expect?
======
rasz
>usual criteria for non-green status page

loud complaints on social media

------
peterleeq
Hi am peter

~~~
peterleeq
Aw r u

